# If Packer fans can boo Brett Favre



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I'm no longer surprised that Laker fans hate Shaq...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm surprised that you were surprised to begin with.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Wait did Shaq sign with the Celtics to shove it up your ass?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Basel said:


> I'm surprised that you were surprised to begin with.


You're right. The general public should not surprise me at all anymore.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i don't know enough to hate favre, but kept putting fans through the retire/not retire rollercoaster didn't he? lasted a few years, and then while he was with the jets last year he gave some insider info to the vikings about the packers.. if all this is true, then booing is warranted.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

roux2dope said:


> Wait did Shaq sign with the Celtics to shove it up your ass?


No..

But he did enough to piss us off anyways, like showing up at camp fat, jibberish media comments..and the list goes on..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I frankly don't hate Shaq anymore.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i don't hate shaq, but he's dumb and childish.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

All booing, and hating does is reinforce the fact that your emotions are still very much tied to the player, and since they no longer play for you, instead of loving them, you hate them. Love and Hate it's a very fine line.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

By the way Brett Farve and the Vikings slayed the Packers today. Vikings are a damn good football team. And Farve can still throw bullets. 

And onto Shaq, LA trading him was a win win for everyone involved years after the fact. Shaq got another ring, and Kobe won a ring being the lead dog. Plus now Shaq is on the Cavs, a potential team the Lakers could face in the finals, and Shaq is a negative now on any contending team, because he's a black hole. So all in all, it may be time to cheer for Shaq again.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think if Aaron Rodgers wasn't such a great quarterback, there would be less booing of Brett Favre, and more missing of him. (Then again, if Aaron Rodgers sucked, they may have tried to sign Favre this offseason, instead of letting him go to Minnesota).

I don't really have too much of a problem with Favre, and I know I wasn't in love with him as much as most Packers fans were. When I see Favre doing well, I don't mind, although I want the Vikings to lose since they're in the same division. The only thing that annoys me about Brett Favre is in these Packers vs. Vikings games, where Aaron Rodgers is just outplaying Favre, but the announcers fellatiate Favre all game long, and make it seem like Rodgers isn't doing as good or better than Favre, when in reality, Favre is throwing into single coverage, and not being rushed at all, while Rodgers is being rushed, and is having to deal with long first downs from his stupid O-Line getting a ton of holdings and false starts.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2009)

Favre and Shaq both deserve to be booed. Brett Favre is one of the biggest drama queens I have ever seen. No player has pulled the "I'm retiring, no I'm coming back" nonsense more than Favre. Even MJ knew to stay away for 18 months and 3 years. Favre constantly brings attention to himself. Bottom line is he always wanted to play for the Vikings; just his contract forbade it until the Jets released him and there was no such clause in that contract.

As for Shaq, he's another idiot. Immature and arrogant as they come. Got surgery during the regular season with the Lakers, which saw them sub .500 until January. In the meantime, he was extremely out of shape and pushing 400 pounds. Just when you thought he and Kobe put their feud behind them, he comes out and raps that "Hey Kobe, how does my *** taste" line.

They both deserve to be booed and for different reasons.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

So would Laker fans have booed Magic if he had signed with Boston after his first retirement?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Probably.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

What Farve did was quite a bit worse. Shaq still didn't leave LA on the right teams, both the team and city. But Farve is a joke at this point. Shaq hasn't gone out quite that bad.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Favre and Shaq both deserve to be booed. Brett Favre is one of the biggest drama queens I have ever seen. No player has pulled the "I'm retiring, no I'm coming back" nonsense more than Favre. Even MJ knew to stay away for 18 months and 3 years. Favre constantly brings attention to himself. Bottom line is he always wanted to play for the Vikings; just his contract forbade it until the Jets released him and there was no such clause in that contract.
> 
> As for Shaq, he's another idiot. Immature and arrogant as they come. Got surgery during the regular season with the Lakers, which saw them sub .500 until January. In the meantime, he was extremely out of shape and pushing 400 pounds. Just when you thought he and Kobe put their feud behind them, he comes out and raps that "Hey Kobe, how does my *** taste" line.
> 
> They both deserve to be booed and for different reasons.


From a Lakers and Packers fan prespective I would feel that the good that both these players brought my franchise FAR outweighed the bad. Be thankful for what they gave you instead of dwelling on the bitter end.

Shaq could or resigned with Orlando in 96 and we would of never hated him and been ringless for those years.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Laker Freak said:


> So would Laker fans have booed Magic if he had signed with Boston after his first retirement?


This would never happened even if Magic hadn't to retire since Jerry Buss called Magic his son - and 25 million bucks were pretty huge back in the 80s sports.

But Magic would have been boo'ed if he had gone to the Celtics. You never joined enemy. For instance, Andy Pettite was offered a good deal by Red Sox after 2003 playoffs but he declined, took less money, and went to Astros.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I'm no longer surprised that Laker fans hate Shaq...


Favre has been very polite with regards to both the Green Bay team and the community.

Shaq bashed the entire city of LA after he left.

Farve played through injuries for 16 years with the Packers and started every game

Shaq delayed injury so you could heal on company time, leaving him to miss games during the regular season.

Farve has only said good things about his former team mates after he left, even Rodgers.

Shaq bashed a former team mate and the owner.

Don't compare the two. Shaq is a loudmouth tool while Farve has been nothing but a good classy teammate. I'm surprised people don't throw pieces of lard at Shaq whenever he plays in LA. After all, he did rag on the entire city. Shaq is utterly devoid of class and deserves no love. He made absolutely no effort to stay in shape during his last two seasons with LA and expected to be payed 30 to 35 million a year.

Then he goes around and agrees "to a make pay cut" with Miami. Shaq used LA and we used him, but there should be no reason to care or show appreciation to a guy who never showed appreciation for LA.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

if a player comes to my team and brings us a threepeat, he can trash the city/fans and do whatever he wants for the rest of his contract

i think some fans would kill for that


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

KennethTo said:


> Favre has been very polite with regards to both the Green Bay team and the community.
> 
> Shaq bashed the entire city of LA after he left.
> 
> ...


Just because you think Shaq was worse doesn't make it so. I'm sure most Favre haters would disagree with you.

To quote myself: "From a Lakers and Packers fan prespective I would feel that the good that both these players brought my franchise FAR outweighed the bad."

Would of been happier if Shaq never signed here in the first place?


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> Just because you think Shaq was worse doesn't make it so. I'm sure most Favre haters would disagree with you.
> 
> To quote myself: "From a Lakers and Packers fan prespective I would feel that the good that both these players brought my franchise FAR outweighed the bad."
> 
> Would of been happier if Shaq never signed here in the first place?


Same can be said to you though, Jamel. Just because you think Shaq deserves forever lasting gratitude from laker fans doesn't make it so. I personally don't hate shaq, but I'm not exactly fond of him. 

Think about it. you've openly admitted that you hate Kobe. Had we granted his wish a few years ago and traded him, would you have cheered him upon his return? Because I promise you we wouldn't have won those titles without him either...

btw, I was shocked that they booed Favre so vehemently


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I wont boo Shaq. At this point of his career i feel more sorry for him.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Ghiman said:


> I wont boo Shaq. At this point of his career i feel more sorry for him.


really? you feel sorry for him and the $20 he's making this year? he's also on the same team as lebron, and starting. nothing to pity.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I really disliked Shaq for a while. But I don't really care anymore.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Silk D said:


> Same can be said to you though, Jamel. Just because you think Shaq deserves forever lasting gratitude from laker fans doesn't make it so. I personally don't hate shaq, but I'm not exactly fond of him.
> 
> 
> > If you agree with what I said, that Shaq did more good than harm, than you see my logic that he deserves gratitude. Whether Shaq screwed the Lakers more than Favre the packers is subjective.
> ...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel is just a ridiculous apologist for Shaq. I never liked Shaq even when he played for the Lakers. I respected his talent was in awe of his athleticism but was never a huge fan of his. Not in orlando or here. I thought he had a chance to be the greatest player to ever play by a good margin and blew the chance with a lack of dedication to the sport. He was dominant here he was an Icon here and respected for what he did here but he's pissed away the legacy with his antics. 

I don't hate the guy and really just cast off the criticisms of the Lakers and Kobe as Shaq being a clown and trying to rain on what Kobe was accomplishing. He knew Kobe was right and always more dedicated than he was and being 2 alpha males they butted heads naturally. 

I think a guys status with a franchise and its fan base goes as far as the whole relationship exists. Not just when they play here but also the regard that player holds with the franchise when he leaves.Shaq didn't hold the Lakers in particular high regard so the fans don't hold him there for the most part. 

He sorta made that bed for himself. Shaqs not a made Lakers man as strange as that sounds.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> If you agree with what I said, that Shaq did more good than harm, than you see my logic that he deserves gratitude. Whether Shaq screwed the Lakers more than Favre the packers is subjective.
> 
> I don't remember admitting flat out hate but ok. I would only boo him if he demanded to be traded. Shaq didn't ask for a trade until Mitch announced they were shopping him. If the Lakers dealt Kobe tomorrow I would never boo him again based on last year alone.


Lol, I remember you rocking a "Laker fan that hates Kobe" sig something for a while. 
but ya, I got you. in time, shaq will get all of that respect, as will Favre. Both their numbers will be retired, both in the HOF, etc... 4 years ago, emotions were still hot with shaq dissing L.A., loosing 40 lbs (because he always does what he's told  ) and kissing D-Wade's *** knowing what he did wrong here. now they've died down, and nobody really cares anymore. It may take a little longer, but the same will happen with Favre and Green Bay.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The problem with Brett Favre in Green Bay, is that Favre left for a division rival, while the Packers now have the best quarterback in the NFL, so no one is missing Favre right now. I think Favre would have gotten more love from Packers fans if Aaron Rodgers sucked, and the Packers sucked. But instead of missing Favre, Packers fans are able to enjoy the best quarterback in football, and just see Favre as this annoyance standing in the way of their own playoff/championship hopes.


----------



## givard (Oct 30, 2009)

BG7 said:


> The problem with Brett Favre in Green Bay, is that Favre left for a division rival, while the Packers now have the best quarterback in the NFL, so no one is missing Favre right now. I think Favre would have gotten more love from Packers fans if Aaron Rodgers sucked, and the Packers sucked. But instead of missing Favre, Packers fans are able to enjoy the best quarterback in football, and just see Favre as this annoyance standing in the way of their own playoff/championship hopes.


first of all Rodgers is not the best QB in football that's wishfull thinking, he holds onto the ball way to much resulting in sacks... 

back to the topic, i would have much more understanding for Shaq gettin booed in LA than Favre in GB, Favre was the heart and the soul of that team for as many years as i can remember... Packer fans owe him everything, and the Packers decided that they'd rather have Rodgers than Favre, then Brett can go wherever he like right ? guess not.. i think the hate on Favre is ridicolous... but i think all booing of athletes is just sad, appreciate the game instead of hating on some of the greatest individuals who have helped make the game what is it today! i'm very fond of the wizards, that doesn't mean i can't appreciate the Cavs? if i'm a big fan of the Spurs can't i appreciate LAL or Mavericks? i think this whole i like this team so i have to hate this team is ridicolous...


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

^ agreed

for the longest time i hated the Lakers, and now Boston because i'm a Pistons fan, but good basketball is good basketball and the players are free to do whatever they want within the bounds of the rules of the game, booing only adds oil to the fire and wastes my energy but what can you say, football fans are not sober during games


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

givard said:


> first of all Rodgers is not the best QB in football that's wishfull thinking, he holds onto the ball way to much resulting in sacks...
> 
> back to the topic, i would have much more understanding for Shaq gettin booed in LA than Favre in GB, Favre was the heart and the soul of that team for as many years as i can remember... Packer fans owe him everything, and the Packers decided that they'd rather have Rodgers than Favre, then Brett can go wherever he like right ? guess not.. i think the hate on Favre is ridicolous... but i think all booing of athletes is just sad, appreciate the game instead of hating on some of the greatest individuals who have helped make the game what is it today! i'm very fond of the wizards, that doesn't mean i can't appreciate the Cavs? if i'm a big fan of the Spurs can't i appreciate LAL or Mavericks? i think this whole i like this team so i have to hate this team is ridicolous...


Aaron Rodgers has the highest QB Rating in the NFL at 110.4. He has 14 touchdowns (2 off the league high) to only 2 interceptions.

And Rodgers doesn't hold onto the ball too long. His offensive line is just pathetic. They screw him over every game, by not giving him enough time to throw the ball, and also getting penalties, which result in the Packers constantly playing out of long yardage situations.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

BG7 said:


> Aaron Rodgers has the highest QB Rating in the NFL at 110.4. He has 14 touchdowns (2 off the league high) to only 2 interceptions.
> 
> And Rodgers doesn't hold onto the ball too long. His offensive line is just pathetic. They screw him over every game, by not giving him enough time to throw the ball, and also getting penalties, which result in the Packers constantly playing out of long yardage situations.


Well maybe Rodgers just isn't the sharpest tool in the shed ? I mean even you realize the line isn't going to give protection for very long. But for some reason or another ( I'm thinking it may be the poorly lit light bulb Rodgers is working wtih) Rodgers hasn't figured out that he needs to get rid of the football sooner than later instead of taking huge yardage losses on all those sacks. 

And Rodgers isn't even close to the best QB in the NFL.


----------



## givard (Oct 30, 2009)

BG7 said:


> Aaron Rodgers has the highest QB Rating in the NFL at 110.4. He has 14 touchdowns (2 off the league high) to only 2 interceptions.
> 
> And Rodgers doesn't hold onto the ball too long. His offensive line is just pathetic. They screw him over every game, by not giving him enough time to throw the ball, and also getting penalties, which result in the Packers constantly playing out of long yardage situations.


highest rating doesn't mean your the best quarterback in the league, multiple times during the game against the vikings he dropped back instead of stepping into the pocket when supposed to, it's not a poor O-line, maybe not the best, but u can't expect them to prevent the vikings to get to Rodgers when he steps so many yards backwards on plays, plus he should consider getting rid of the football earlier when he has open receivers, on top of that all the yards they loose because he can't make a decision to get rid of the ball doesn't cound into his rating... i mean if he truly was that great wouldn't they be winning more? surely he should be able to win against a team with an old and rusty grey haired QB that even the Packers didn't want?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

BG7 said:


> Aaron Rodgers has the highest QB Rating in the NFL at 110.4. He has 14 touchdowns (2 off the league high) to only 2 interceptions.
> *
> And Rodgers doesn't hold onto the ball too long. * His offensive line is just pathetic. They screw him over every game, by not giving him enough time to throw the ball, and also getting penalties, which result in the Packers constantly playing out of long yardage situations.


Aaron Rodgers is a great passer for a QB his age, but he most definitely holds on to the ball too long - this can't really be disputed. The few safeties he's taken this year, in addition to many of the sacks they've allowed have been the direct result of Rodgers not knowing when to step up in the pocket or simply roll out and throw the ball away.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

its not all his Roger's fault. Some of it is. He also is a great scrambler, which doesnt add to his passer rating.

Rogers is an excellent QB and the argument can be made that he is the top QB, although I would disagree with that assessment.


----------

